# Hello.



## Oblivious Plunge (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi. I am an unexperienced writer in the sense of techniques and so on. I write in a sense that is only meant for my interpetration and would consider my writings 'successful' if understood by others without having to betray who I am. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 22, 2015)

Oblivious Plunge said:


> Hi. I am an unexperienced writer in the sense of techniques and so on. I write in a sense that is only meant for my interpetration and would consider my writings 'successful' if understood by others without having to betray who I am. Nice to meet you.





Heeey Oblivious Plunge! Welcome to wonderful WF!! We all start out with very little or no experience writing... but one thing most of us share is the passion to learn and to perfect our writing skills... sooo, you are definitely in the best place possible to get you to your goal! Good news.. we have mentors ready to assist you.. makes this writing thing much easier and definitely more fun..What do you like to write about? we have a thread for almost all types and styles, so explore, and make yourself at home.. My name is Julia and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread..If I can assist you, please let me know.. I hope you will love WF as much as I do... Peace.. Julia


----------



## musichal (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Oblivious, welcome to WF!  I'm uncertain what you meant by "without revealing who I am," but as writers we all tend to leave bits and pieces of ourselves exposed in the lines.  Sometimes the courage to do so can be part of good writing - in one way or another we write what we know.  Fortunately the reader doesn't always know how much is us.  Be that as it may, if improving your writing skill is something you want to do, then you have chosen an excellent place to further that goal.

Now for some of the nuts and bolts of the site:  Once you complete ten valid posts, you will become a full member, at which point you can begin your own threads, set an avatar and a signature, and some forums you don't yet see will open to you.  It is automatic, but may take just a few minutes.

One of the best ways to improve your writing is to participate in our challenges.  Another is to post your work in the appropriate threads for feed back.  If you have any questions, ask a Mentor - our names are in purple and we have identifying tags above our avatars.  Look at the grinning galoot on the left side of your screen for an example.  We are a friendly and supportive group, loving to have fun as we help one another hone our skills.  Browse the site for your interests, being sure to comment (no need to be shy here), and let us know how we can help.  Have fun!


----------



## Folcro (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Plunge,

Experience isn't really an issue with art or success. Hemingway, one of the "greats" was barely educated (not that it didn't show). I'm sure your works are a treat for the eyes of anyone who has to spend the day reading him.

Welcome!


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank to all three of you for the warm welcome!

I'm positive that I'll pick up a thing or two while I am reading different pieces on this forum. 

@musichal 

I assume you read it wrong as it reads "betraying" and not "revealing"- anyway the point as to why I said that was that I don't wish to 'dumb' anything down or make it "easily interpretrable" only for the sake of others who may not get it or understand the expressions I use in my writings. I like to write about raw human emotions, about things I see, hear, feel and experience and I find writing such a great way to sometimes fill the empty space within myself, thus writing it for my own purpose in my own fashion. I'd rather have people relating to what I write in a raw form rather in an artificial one. If that makes any sense. I hope I don't come out as arrogant as I'm quite straight to point and very blunt sometimes. Nice to meet all of you


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome, Plunge!

I've heard that the best way to gain experience is to, well, experience things.  To that end, this is a wonderful community, and I've found nothing but support here, even when I dabble in things that I haven't got experience with (such as poetry) or things that I have no business dabbling in (such as poetry).  No matter what you're looking for, I'm sure you'll find it here.

The best way to get started is to get the Trial of the Ten Posts over and done with.  As musichal mentioned above, you'll need ten valid posts on the forum before you can submit your own work for critique.  Luckily, it isn't hard to do by any stretch of the imagination.  I recommend checking out the Writing Related boards, where you'll find discussion and research topics to weigh in on, or trying your hand at some of the friendly Challenges the forum has to offer.  If you're feeling up to it, you can also start critiquing other members' submissions.  That's generally the best way to attract critique for your own work.

If you've got any questions or need any help, feel free to ask!  Looking forward to seeing what you have to offer us!  See you around the forum.


----------



## escorial (Jul 23, 2015)

View attachment 9059


----------



## PiP (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome. Plunge  We are a supportive community and enjoy helping others to fulfill their writing goals.



Oblivious Plunge said:


> I like to write about raw human emotions, about things I see, hear, feel and experience and I find writing such a great way to sometimes fill the empty space within myself, thus writing it for my own purpose in my own fashion. I'd rather have people relating to what I write in a raw form rather in an artificial one. If that makes any sense. I hope I don't come out as arrogant as I'm quite straight to point and very blunt sometimes.



Do you by chance write poetry? 



> Nice to meet all of you



Nice to meet you, too  When you need help we have a whole army of mentors you can call on -  these are the guys and gals dressed in purple.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 23, 2015)

Hope you are finding your way around WF ok...Make your self at home!! If you have any questions or concerns.. please let us know, we are here to help you... I am looking forward to reading your work... Hope you have a fabulous day! Peace... Julia


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2015)

:hi:Welcome Oblivious Plunge. 

Great user name BTW. I think if you write enough material who you are shines through whether you like it or not. It is a pleasure to read an author you know you like because the words bring a warmth of friendship with them.:eagerness:

In any case have a good look around and ask any questions if need be.Good luck.:thumbl:


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Jul 23, 2015)

I appreciate the warm welcome from each and one of you and for the guidance you have given me. 

@PiP

Yes, I do write poetry. I have been jotting down some here and there (all of them are in my private collection of old pieces of papers from whenever I have felt inspired or felt spiraling downward) - it's the first time I have joined a community whereas I can share old and future writings however.


----------



## musichal (Jul 23, 2015)

Oblivious Plunge said:


> I appreciate the warm welcome from each and one of you and for the guidance you have given me.
> 
> @PiP
> 
> Yes, I do write poetry. I have been jotting down some here and there (all of them are in my private collection of old pieces of papers from whenever I have felt inspired or felt spiraling downward) - it's the first time I have joined a community whereas I can share old and future writings however.



All right!  We have another poet.  I hang there a good bit, and look forward to seeing your work there.  In the meantime, critique us, and that will help fulfill your membership requirement.  Welcome again!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 23, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing you in the Fabulous Poetry thread!!


----------



## PiP (Jul 23, 2015)

Oblivious Plunge said:


> @PiP
> Yes, I do write poetry. I have been jotting down some here and there (all of them are in my private collection of old pieces of papers from whenever I have felt inspired or felt spiraling downward) - it's the first time I have joined a community whereas I can share old and future writings however.



 It thought you might. Poetry is a great way of expressing the darker moods of our inner self - almost a release. I look forward to reading some of your poetry.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Jul 23, 2015)

I find a great deal of comfort in it and you'll definitely see some of my work in the poetry section in the future


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 23, 2015)

Especially now that you've completed the Trial of the Ten Posts.  Good job!


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 23, 2015)

Ten posts!  You are now officially a member of the Old Hat Club!  Welcome, welcome...


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome! I think you'll have fun here - we're a diverse and interesting group!


----------

